# Blazing Saddles: is there a better movie ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is it just me, or is Blazing Saddles the best comedy ever? I liked it when it was first released, and it still makes me laugh all these years later. If you haven't seen it yet, do yourself a favour.


Harvey Korman is immense in this one:
[youtube=option]Km7WD8wkb1c[/youtube]


The famous farting scene.
"How about some more beans, Mr Taggart?"
"I'd say you've had enough!":
[youtube=option]R6dm9rN6oTs[/youtube]


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

LOVE this movie. one of the all time funniest movies.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

There is no better comedy.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I love anything with Gene Wilder.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

'Scuse me while I whip this out.

Great movie -- a true comedy, not at all like the mindless garbage being made now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Along with Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles make up the two best Mel Brooks movies, but not the funniest of all movies.

That's no putdown, as I do like the movie, and I do laugh, there's some funny stuff going on in it.

But for my money there are other movies that are funnier, starting with Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

But hey, if it's your favorite--no problem here.

Enjoy.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

In "Young Frankenstein" the scene where Gene Wilder gives the lecture to his students is so funny I can't get through it, to this day. Mel Brooks is a truly funny guy. "Spaceballs" is another one I can watch over and over. It's not "Blazing Saddles", but it's really great. "Why didn't anybody tell me my ass was this big?" LOL

Shawn.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> I think that _Silent Movie_ is Mel Brooks best work. Without dialogue, it's all directing and acting......that's really tough to do.
> 
> We all know the beauty of "This is Spinal Tap", but I spent enough time in community theatre to know that "Waiting for Guffman" is the best work Christopher Guest ever did.
> 
> The one movie that puts me in hysterics everytime is "The Party" starring Peter Sellers.


Those are all very funny movies, especially "The Party." Peter Sellers was brilliant at that sort of comedy. If that movie had been made with anybody else, it still may have been funny--but it wouldn't have been anywhere near as funny. The supporting cast around him did a good job as well.

As for Christopher Guest--I was also quite amused by "A Mighty Wind." It was much funnier than I expected.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Plan 9 from Outer Space, ... or anything by Uwe Boll


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"They're always coming and going, and going and coming.....and always too soon.":smile:

The other favourite scene/line was when they"re enlisting bad guys, and finally some Mexican "bandidos" come to the front of the line at the registration desk and they get asked for their badges. The reference to "Treasure of the Sierra Madre" was absolutely delicious.

Then of course, who CAN resist "The French Mistake"?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd agree--Plan 9 is only humourous if watched as clips, but the whole movie is painful.

(So says the guy whose username is taken from a different bad movie.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you've never seen the flick "Ed Wood", with Johnny Depp, rent it. Great little flick. I think Martin Landau got an Oscar nod for his supporting role as a down on his luck Bela Lugosi. The thing you come away from it with is the sense that Wood was just so damn enthusiatic and an idealist, that he could convince others to come on board, at the same time as convincing himself that he was making art...when he wasn't.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

A movie that I haven't seen in years is "Abbott and Costello Go To Mars". I've probably seen it ten times or so, and I'm laughing just typing this out. The "plot" has them winding up at NASA and accidently launching a rocket. Rather than going to Mars, the rocket returns to earth landing near New Orleans during Mardi Gras. Of course they believe they've travelled to Mars. The Best.

:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

John Waters IS a funny guy in his own little sick twisted way. As for the Stooges, I have my own little VHS copy of Three Stooges Meet Hercules. I don't know what else anyone could want in a movie. It has Hercules *AND* it has the Stooges.

One of the funniest films I have ever seen is a documentary called "Gizmo". Haven't seen it in over 25 years but it lingers. I think Harry Nillson did the music. It contains dozens of "demonstration films" that accompanied applications to the patent office, strung end to end. Many of them you have probably seen since, but they are pretty much all guys who have staked everything on their little invention, which they think is brilliant, but which obviously isn't. Ninety minutes later, your head will hurt from smacking it in disbelief so much, but your sides will hurt from laughing too. Sadly, it is not on DVD as far as I know, and would only show up on TV about every 8th PBS fundraiser or so.

There are a few real comedy classics that are dependable favourites around this household. One is certainly "The Long Long Trailer" with Luci and Desi, and another is "The Bridal Path" with Bill Travers. Early Bob Hope also has much to commend it that folks seem to forget about. "Casanova's Big Night" still holds up nicely. Though not gut-busters, Jacques Tati's films ("Mon Oncle", "Jour de Fetes", " Mr. Hulot's Holiday") never fail to make me smile. I also can't resist "Strange Brew", the McKenzie Brothers film, and "Mystery Men" with Ben Stiller and Jeanane Garofolo. Woody Allen's "Bananas" is also terrific. I always use his speech at the fundraiser dinner in that film as an illustration of how public speaking can go awry.

And of course, just about any Christopher Guest movie, starting with Spinal Tap and continuing on from there.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

ok christopher guest, the best movie is "best in show".. although wating for guffman is a close second. 

for monty python, i'm gonna say life of brian. holy grail is sillier, life of brian is funnier.. 

other stuff i love, has anyone here see "leningrad cowboys go america"? funny movie... how about "the jerk", one of the great classics.. or planes, trains and automobiles..


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

mhammer said:


> John Waters IS a funny guy in his own little sick twisted way. As for the Stooges, I have my own little VHS copy of Three Stooges Meet Hercules. I don't know what else anyone could want in a movie. It has Hercules *AND* it has the Stooges.
> 
> One of the funniest films I have ever seen is a documentary called "Gizmo". Haven't seen it in over 25 years but it lingers. I think Harry Nillson did the music. It contains dozens of "demonstration films" that accompanied applications to the patent office, strung end to end. Many of them you have probably seen since, but they are pretty much all guys who have staked everything on their little invention, which they think is brilliant, but which obviously isn't. Ninety minutes later, your head will hurt from smacking it in disbelief so much, but your sides will hurt from laughing too. Sadly, it is not on DVD as far as I know, and would only show up on TV about every 8th PBS fundraiser or so.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing Howard Smith on three separate appearances on Late Night with David Letterman back in the early 80's talking about Gizmo. I did a YouTube search for the interviews but I also found the entire film has been posted as well. Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=search_playlists&search_query=gizmo+howard I've only seen what was shown on the show, I've never seen the entire movie so I'll have to check this out one day. From what I remember seeing just from the clips it looked like a very funny movie.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

zontar said:


> As for Christopher Guest--I was also quite amused by "A Mighty Wind." It was much funnier than I expected.


Actually, I thought Might Wind was only "ok." Best in Show is the real masterpiece of all that work.

One movie that is freakin hilarious but never gets any mention is Drop Dead Gorgeous. It's another mocumentary but with Kristen Dunst as a teenage beuaty contestant/

Other favourite comedies:

Old School
King Pin
South Park Movie (not a fan of the tv show)
Holy Grail
Bad Santa


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I love Mel Brooks' movies, but the best comedy would have to be either The Big Lebowski or Planes Trains and Automobiles. Those movies were great not just because of the laughs they produced, but because they were very well made in every way possible.........


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

The funniest I've seen lately would have to be Little Miss Sunshine. Alan Arkin at his Best!! I have to admit I like Tropic thunder alot too.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

In the vain of Christopher Guest movies which I love, there's a gem of a movie called "And God Spoke". It;s about a low- budget movie about the Bible that must be continuously pared down due to cost over-runs and a dwindleling budget. Eventually leading to Moses giving his sermon on the mount with a six-pack of Coca-Cola, for much needed revenue.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/and_god_spoke/

I can't believe nobody's mentioned "Fubar" .......Don & Deaner!!

:smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i tried to like blazing saddles. i've watched it at least twice. sorry, i just don't get it.

this one, however, had me rolling on the floor:

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q="Rustlers'+Rhapsody"&btnG=Search&meta=

rustlers' rhapsody w/tom berenger

my favourite teen movie is "better off dead".

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My favourite is actually 'Walk Hard'. It was pretty overlooked when it was out because unless you are a really hardcore music fan, you really wouldn't get as much out of it. There are so many jokes based on historical music events and personalities. I love John C Rielly, I thought the soundtrack was fantastic, and I thought the movie was really well done.

I have a soft spot for most of the Monty Python films too. I grew up watching those, and they seem to be pretty timeless.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

"It's been a beautiful ride" "Dewey, you don't want no part of this $hit" LOL

:smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> My favourite is actually 'Walk Hard'. It was pretty overlooked when it was out because unless you are a really hardcore music fan, you really wouldn't get as much out of it. There are so many jokes based on historical music events and personalities. I love John C Rielly, I thought the soundtrack was fantastic, and I thought the movie was really well done.


 Walk hard was a GREAT movie, thanks for reminding me, when im done shoveling Im Gonna go watch it again heh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Good choices all!
I'll add Yellowbeard to the list.
"If you say you don't know where the map is, I'll nail your tits to the table!"


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> Walk hard was a GREAT movie, thanks for reminding me, when im done shoveling Im Gonna go watch it again heh.


Glad to see there are some other fans on the forum. It's a cult classic among my musician friends in town.

Just a tip, you can buy the FULL soundtrack off of iTunes. Which is 30 songs, and includes EVERY song in the movie. Including the Punk version of Walk Hard lol. It's called Walk Hard: The Extended Edition. I had heard John C Rielly wanted to call it "A Box Of Cox" but that the studio wouldn't allow it.

If you haven't checked out the extended features on the DVD, check em out too. Some great footage of them recording.

I wish I could have seen one of the "Dewey Cox" shows. They did about 6 shows to promote the movie with everyone playing live (they did all learn to play for the movie).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We actually just saw both Little Miss Sunshine and Tropic Thunder two weeks ago. The latter kind of went downhill from the faux film clips at the start (which were VERY funny, especially Ben Stiller's Scorcher clips with the apparel-matched baby), but the former was top quality the whole way through. From Alan Arkin's first line regarding chicken to Steve Carrell's constant inquiry regarding others' knowledge of his status as America's pre-eminent Proust scholar, just a terrific piece of writing, casting, and acting.

"Walk Hard" had me doubled over pretty much the whole way through. Just so many great lines and scenes. And John C. Reilly knows how to play dumb so well, it's scary. Check his side-splitting segments as Dr. Steve Brule from "Tim and Eric's Awesome Show (Great Job!)": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1umKvJe4AQ0&feature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyTn_m4oMww&NR=1

If you like John Candy, an early film of his (with a bunch of other SCTV alumni) called "Going Berserk" has some wonderful lines/scenes, including a drunken speech at an engagement party that is classic Candy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The Party ranks high on my list


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Good choices all!
> I'll add Yellowbeard to the list.
> "If you say you don't know where the map is, I'll nail your tits to the table!"


"prod of my loins my foot"! LOVE that movie! stagger, stagger, crawl, crawl.....


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Good choices all!
> I'll add Yellowbeard to the list.
> "If you say you don't know where the map is, I'll nail your tits to the table!"


"Your going to "ave to speak up I 'ave a cute earing" Man, I saw this in the theatre. It's been 20 years since I last saw or more. I remember it having Cheech & Chomg, some Python alumni and Marty Feldman too. Who directed this movie? I want to see it again now, but I'm scared it might not live up to the memory. Oops reading link now.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> "Your going to "ave to speak up I 'ave a cute earing" Man, I saw this in the theatre. It's been 20 years since I last saw or more. I remember it having Cheech & Chomg, some Python alumni and Marty Feldman too. Who directed this movie? I want to see it again now, but I'm scared it might not live up to the memory. Oops reading link now.


i'm pretty sure it's a gilliam movie... nope... IMDB says Mel Damski, although Graham Chapman is one of the writers..


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Airplane!
The Blues Brothers


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

"The Gods Must Be Crazy" - alltime classic.


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Space Balls.


----------

